# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Udhëtimet tona - mbresat dhe kujtimet rreth tyre..

## teta

hmm,po hap nje teme te re _(edhe pse mu duk se ka vendin te bashkpatriotet e mi,por se e kishin politizu si shum at nenforum,dhe e vendosa ketu_)

*Te gjith kemi udhetuar,e pamundur te marresh nje rruge dhe te mos dali dicka e papritur,e pa planifikuar,dhe mu impresioni me i madh i gjith rrugetimit mbetet mu aty.

Te flasim rreth vendeve qe ju jane duk interesante  qe ti preferoni edhe dikujt tjeter ,restoranteve,noj meny aty ketu qe do donim gjith ta provonim,ose noj keshill per noj vend te caktuar  ckado qe do ishte interesante ta ndanim me tjetrin*
 :Lulja3:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Urime  Teta per  temen  qe hape ...
nga  tja  nisim e ku  te mbarojme nga cdo  udhetim po thuaj  gjithmone  them ne fund  se nuk  egziston  gje  me e bukur se ndryshimet edhe pamjet e bukura  te ndryshme  qe te jep  natyra ....
do shkruaj  prap  per vendet e bukura qe kam  vizituar .. por skam  pare vend  me te bukur se greqija...

----------


## teta

_po filloi une e para_ama nuk do shpetoni as ju,ja psh ka qen dikush ne Barcelon?! sikur te me fliste diksh per kete vend,e kam plan te shkoi qe vitin e ardheshem..

Salzburg-Austria

e fitova gratis ,konkurova me nje studim,edhe e kisha harruar fare,kur nje dite te bukur(kishte diell apo jo nuk me kujtohet?!) vie nje email-keni fituar!
ohohooo,10 dite ne qytetin e Mozartit,hmm pse jo....

Prishtine -Wiena aa per bukuri udhetimi ,jeshillek nga gjitha anet (se rradhitem te natyralistet une) por kur ju afruam wien-es ca te shof,beton,beton ,beton .betooon,vertet pse nuk jetojm me ne kasolle ne si dikur...hmm

----------


## Brari

ne libi desha me shku mirpo plasi revolucioni..

po stambollin e kam piksynim ta shoh..

dhe radhim e himar e ksamil du ti vizitoj ngeshem.. pa pa or e kalendar..

----------


## teta

nga wiena me nje mini avion,qe une ne fillim e mendova se eshte maket ne aeroport vazhduam ne salzburg

ppaaa ca vendi,gjakovaret do thonin zotnillyk,alaaa te kulturuar,flisnin me ze te ulet,shyqyr qe mbahem mire me vesh,se zor te ju ndegjoje zerin ,qyteti ca te them papp kishte nje keshtjell qe ishte simbol nr 2 i qytetit,qe ishte e paevitueshme te mos ta vizitoje,ishte e mbushur e uniforma ushtrie te te gjitha fazave austriake,jo mbretrive te ndryshme,ishte vertet interesante te shifej..

ps brar ta rendis stambollin une,ej  nuk na the ku bleve peshqit,ca lloji ishin,po shijen,edhe sosin e ke noj special,,aajde tregoje ja do mbesi mes nesh :buzeqeshje: 

ps sa per tu komplexuar keto shtepi perball ishin te doktorave,si mor dua edhe une nje te till ca eshte ky diskriminim profesional


ps desh harrova ketu
aty te dhoma e mbretreshes ,e pash e pash ,e kishte pas nje der te msheft nga ajo kryesore,sigurishhhht andej i futeshin dashnoret ,heheh ca te beje aty me shkoi mendja se pari,ishte i cik e komplikuenme,sigurisht se per pune te mira nuk ishte ajo,priiit mu kujtua e kishte edhe wc ne dhome,hajdee  te ulesh si ne karrige me dras e ne mest nje vrim...zot sa kam qesh,ammaa ca arkiteture ne dhom se ca tavane ,ca mureee,mbretri tamam

----------


## ganimet

Teta kjo tem vertzet e bukur ,ku me kthej mbrapa në kohe ,m'u ather kure isha  djal i ri .
Po me priste shkolladiku lart ,humbur,shum larg sa kali sarrinte per 5 ore ne vrap ,kuptohej nese i mungonin potkonjet  ose njeri nga ta.
Pas tre oreve rrugtim dukej nji gjade me plot vetura (makina.
Isha ne shoqrim te vellaut tim me te madh se mua.Ne fillim makinat u dukeshin shum te vogla e me afrim ato moren nji pamje mahnitese.Filloj te ndjeja dhembje koke,Pasi u futem ne nji Autobus ,shoferi filloj ta ngasi pore rruget me kthesa gjarperore me sillnin shtrengime ne lukth.
Dolen ne nji gjade ,asfalt si qylumi ,dhe shofer rriti shpejtsin ,aty fillova te ndihesha me mire,sa nji moment e luta ti binte buris ,pore ai me tha jemi ne zone urbane dhe friksohem nga gjagji polici.Ather une e bera vet sirenen dhe ate zeshem sa as nji bori e vertet sdo kishte aq fuqi.
Kuptohet mushkri Ahishe full ajr te paster.
Papritmas vllau ma mbylli gojen,deshi virani te ma hante hisen,ishte ky paragjikim qe me pat munguar deri sa vajti ne gjermani...dhe me tha: toke e shpi po ti le ,nese kthehem e rregullojm disi.
Ky rrugtim ishte me knaqsit qe se harroj kurre dhe tentimi i vllaut te me ngulfati qe von e kom kuptuar ,pse goja ime te mbyllej me shuplaken e madhe qe ma zuri fryme.
Me gjith ate ky udhtim me sherbeu ne nji qytet te Evropes qe tramvajet ti quj trena.
Moti ishte kjo eksperienc e kendshme udhtimi.

----------


## teta

e thash simbol nr 2 ajo keshtjella,sepse njeshiiii ishte shtepia e MOZARTIT,edhe ato qokolladat mozart nga te gjitha anet,i mora me vete nja 2 killo,ca te beje i paramendoja te gjith te rreshtuar per noj dhurat ne shtepi-ja u thoja ju beri te fala mozarti,eshte simbol i qytetit kjo qokollada,nejse shpetova me pak kesaj rradhe :rrotullo syte: 

ca te them per kete shtepi,se ca kishte mbrenda jo floket e mozartit,jo orendi SI te kohes se mozartit,te them krye keput ishin mashtrime,por kishin qellimin te fitoje iden e asaj kohe,por ishte e kote nuk e fitoje fare,ca me beri pershtypje mua ishte arkitektura e shtepise,edhe ato kanale te ngushta  koridore ,hyrje nderhyrje,qe vetem po ti percillje ato mund te krijoje iluzionin si ne kohen e mozart,pra vetem aty ishte origjinaliteti

ah po ishte nje dhome aty se e kishin bere si gjysem rreth,e duhej te futeshe mbrenda e te degjoje muzike te mozart,te shifejje se si uleshin njerzit e mbanin qetesi pappaapp nejse te kulturuar pa fjale..


helen na thuaj dicka per greqin,me kujtihet kur ishim te vegjel shkonim ne aspervald apo si shkruhet ,tani e kam harruar fare

----------


## teta

kishte nje katedrale ne qender te qytetit,edhe ishte si tip vendi ku kishte me se shumti qarkullim,se ca nuk organizohej aty.
Ishte nje loje shahu i madh aty ne rruge hmm u futa njehere ne loje,me kujtohet me kishte mesuar babai nje trik me 3 levizje mat :djall i fshehur: 

ps ganimet ti je "djal i ri"? keshtu e shkruajte aty...hileqariiii

----------


## teta

qe thuani ju hyra per 3 poteza qe kisha mesuar dhe te ja beja mat,por ma beri ai xhaxhi me 2 mua :xx: 
hmm i thash : e dija ,e dija se do me mundje ,veq doja te te provokoja
edhe ca mund ti thoja ndryshe,ai si qelte sabahi e deri ne mbremje aty ishte,vetem kundershtaret ndroheshin
 :rrotullo syte: 

ps jo jo nuk jam une ajo te globi,por aty te grumbulli njerzish ,te gjith shijonin humbjen time,veq une plecisja nga inati

----------


## teta

parqeeet,teme ne vete,pappa cfare te duash ,me fontana ,pa fontana,me lule me gure ,pappa njerz qe putheshin,njerz qe shetisnin,poooor kishte aty edhe nje park qe quhej mirabel garden,alllahhh sa lulja ishte aty,edhe gjitha ne vize,

do qe takuam nje orkester nxensish nga kanadaja qqe po performonin muzik mozarti aty,dhe sa ishin ne explorim te garden-it shoqeria ime ,thash pse nuk ju beje nje surpriz une,ja bera nje here me sy dirixhentit,dhe nja 2-3 buzqeshje kshu djallezore,dhe e binda se e binda te ma lej ti dirixhoi pak
di me pyet ai?...jo mor cfar,ja sa kam par ne tv  ca levizje here te ngadalta here te shpejta dhe te mbaj syte mbyllur....hahah desh pelciti se qeshuri ai,dhe shkoi u muar vesh me nxensit qe mos te ma venin veshin mua ca beje ata te performonin sipas programit,

shifet edhe ne foto ,asnjeri bre nuk ka vente veshin ca beja-te poshtrit

lere ,me fotografonin nga te gjitha anet,isha vip per pak minuta
shoqeria ime ,hahahhahah o zot po qesh edhe tani,ne fillim su besonin syve pastaja,o me emergjenc se ndryshe desh diqen tuj qesh.
zot

----------


## teta

me e forta qe ti vehej kapaku,kur veq mbarova performanecen une,qe nuk ja kisha iden ca dirixhova,me afrohet nje plak austriake,dhe pyet,me falni ne c-dur ishte kjo dhe cila area,bahhh ca ti them plakes qe i kisha pelqyer muzika ime...jo i thash kjo ishte muzike kur mozarti nuk ishte fare i famshem,nje nga ushtrimet fillestare te tija....per mashtruese nuk ja leshoi vendin askujt...ishte hapyy end edhe vet edhe plaken e shpetova.

huh me ka mbet merak nje kopsh zoologjik qe e kishin nuk ju vizitova sepse sihte 40 euro hyrja,e une bankrotova aty te dita e 4,shyqyr qe kisha buken dhe udhetimin e siguruar se,do hapej nje fondacion per kthimin tim ne shtepi.

huh kaq per sot  :me dylbi: 

o braro,recen shpejt!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Teta desha te  dergoja disa foto nga barca por per momentin nuk i ngarkon se di pse
....(sa i kam masat fotot tende?)
nje vend fantastik i bukur me arkitekturen e barcelones te re ....
e gjithe po thuaj  e gjithe zona afer  plazhit qe ishte e ndertuar me fabrika eshte prishur edhe ne vendin e tyre ka hotele etj edhe asnje gje nuk kujton barcelonen e vjeter
nese do me vije te zgjedh madritin apo barca do zgjidhja mandritin eshte me i bukur
edhe njerezit jane ndryshe atje  jane me te kumandarur edhe me shume me edukate....por cdo vend ka bukurite e tij
ku do qe te kem vajtur  ne  europe kemi problem me anglishten
 ne barcelone i pyet anglisht ta kthejne ne gjuhen e tyre ( katalanisht  me duket se quhet)

----------


## HELEN OF TROY



----------


## teta

helen shko aty te microsoft office picture managment i zvogloj une ne 70 e i merr kjo ketu...
ne barcelon  me duhet te shkoi per dy arsye,veq qytetit  dhe arkitektures se tyre qe vdes ti shof live,dua te shof nje loje te barces e te bertas ashtu si ne tv...jo per vete po per hater te nje nipi tim qe do ta marr me vete,qe do ta le koken mbas tyre,more ju ka bere ky mesia si zoti vet...mua me pqlen gatuzo ai italiani,e di pse  se nuk ka shansin te luaj e te mos beje moj sherr aty..haha une veq ate e perciell kur ka loje.as nuk e di ca klubi eshte po gjith me lajmerojn po luan gatuzo hap tv.

ouu nice si e mbaka ajo ndertesa

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

ky eshte shatrivani me muzike  te cilit ngjyrat i ndryshojne sipas muzikes
e mora nga net se mu prish aparati ate dite

----------


## teta

> ky eshte shatrivani me muzike  te cilit ngjyrat i ndryshojne sipas muzikes
> e mora nga net se mu prish aparati ate dite


kete kam per ta pare ,edhe si kam marr lezet nga dirigjimet ,shif kur te ju afrohem ketyre valeve

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Me ACDsee i zvogeloj une po prap njeher i mer njeher jo 

stadjumin nuk behet llaf qe te vesh e mos e shikosh 
ka nje cmim te shtrenjte por ja vjen ka edhe nje muzeum me te gjithe njerezit qe krijuan barcan edhe historine e saj
une isha aty ne 2009 edhe rastisa kurre barca mori kupen edhe e ben xhiro ne barcelone me autobuz te hapur edhe i pame te gjithe futbollistat e saj
tre dite  te tera  festonin
nje djenje e vecante ishim me fat

----------


## teta

u pa puna qe vitin qe vjen,po ruaj kur ka derbi me realin,se babai thoshte keta jan si ne me serbet hahha ne ne kosove sendet i mbasim kshu politikisht

----------


## anita340

[QUOTE]


> me e forta qe ti vehej kapaku,kur veq mbarova performanecen une,qe nuk ja kisha iden ca dirixhova,me afrohet nje plak austriake,dhe pyet,me falni ne c-dur ishte kjo dhe cila area,bahhh ca ti them plakes qe i kisha pelqyer muzika ime...*jo i thash kjo ishte muzike kur mozarti nuk ishte fare i famshem,nje nga ushtrimet fillestare te tija....per mashtruese nuk ja leshoi vendin askujt...ishte hapyy end edhe vet edhe plaken e shpetova.*


Hahaha gjakovare tipike ti teta.............. gjithmone gjen zgjidhje...... hahahaha kjo po qe paska qene per kamere te fshehur....

----------


## teta

:Muahhh: 
anita jo se doja te nxirrja veten por si te ja theja zemren gjysesh :djall i fshehur:

----------

